# Karoline am 03.09.2006



## Marcel1409 (31. August 2006)

Moinsen,

am 03.09. hab ich für unseren Verein eine Vollcharter auf der M/S Karoline. Leider bekomme ich nie genügend Leutz zusammen und jetzt sind noch 4 Plätze frei. Bei interesse kurze PN oder oder hier reinschreiben.

Ich hab mit Heiko ein 10 Std. Törn abgemacht, d. h. Treffen um 6  Uhr (6.30 Uhr los) und um 16.30 Uhr wieder in Heili-Town.

@ mein Lieblings Thomas
*
Es ist eine Veranstalltung von meinem Verein, NICHT von meinem Laden!!!!*


----------



## der Berufsfischer (31. August 2006)

*AW: Karoline am 03.09.2006*

.....


----------



## Micky (31. August 2006)

*AW: Karoline am 03.09.2006*



der Berufsfischer schrieb:


> ich bin aquf jedenfall dabei.



Kauf Dir bloß vorher ne vernünftige Bootsrute bei Deinem neuen Angelgerätehändler und auch ja keine minderwertigen Wirbel benutzen.... #y |znaika: :q 

*@ Marcy:* Ich bin dieses mal nicht dabei, also BESTE Chancen für Dich mal wieder mehr Fische zu fangen als ich! VIEL SPASS !!! Petri


----------



## der Berufsfischer (31. August 2006)

*AW: Karoline am 03.09.2006*

.....


----------



## noworkteam (31. August 2006)

*AW: Karoline am 03.09.2006*

berufsfischer:

mit dem falschen bein aufgestanden oder haste gestern die vase aus ausgetrunken ???

immer schon geschmeidig bleiben, dann klappst auch mit den boardies 

gruss

noworkteam


----------



## Platte (31. August 2006)

*AW: Karoline am 03.09.2006*



der Berufsfischer schrieb:


> @ micky
> jetzt latte mich hier nicht an. ich habe schon mehr fisch geschlachtet als du je sehen wirst du warmduscher


 
Glückwunsch|muahah:


----------



## Yupii (31. August 2006)

*AW: Karoline am 03.09.2006*



Marcel1409 schrieb:


> @ mein Lieblings Thomas
> *
> Es ist eine Veranstalltung von meinem Verein, NICHT von meinem Laden!!!!*


der ist gut#6#6


----------



## Micky (31. August 2006)

*AW: Karoline am 03.09.2006*



der Berufsfischer schrieb:


> @ micky
> jetzt latte mich hier nicht an. ich habe schon mehr fisch geschlachtet als du je sehen wirst du warmduscher



Na Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu sooooo viel Fisch !!! #6 

Wenn Du meinen gut gemeinten Tipp als "anlatten" ansiehst, bitte... Mir war so, als wenn Du in einem anderen Thrööd (der inzwischen geschlossen wurde) vor noch nicht allzu langer Zeit Dein Leid geklagt hast!

Das Warmduscher überlese ich jetzt mal glatt, die Verwarnung wegen Beleidigung kannste Dir von nem MOD abholen. #h


----------



## Platte (31. August 2006)

*AW: Karoline am 03.09.2006*

Moin Marci, währe gern dabei aber leider noch ne Tour und ich kann mir gleich ne Wohnung oben suchen. was allerdings gar nicht schlecht währe.

Gruß platte


----------



## der Berufsfischer (31. August 2006)

*AW: Karoline am 03.09.2006*

.....


----------



## havkat (31. August 2006)

*AW: Karoline am 03.09.2006*

Moin!

Wistt ihr was?

Ich verwarne euch beide. 

@Micky

Da dem Ding eine, völlig überflüssige, Provokation von deiner Seite aus voranging und Unfrieden stiftete.

@Berufsfischer

Du weißt ja Bescheid.


----------



## Micky (31. August 2006)

*AW: Karoline am 03.09.2006*



havkat schrieb:


> Wistt ihr was?
> 
> Ich verwarne euch beide.
> 
> ...



#6 #6 #6 #6 #6 

HERRLICH, wozu habe ich wohl Smileys benutzt ???


----------



## Marcel1409 (31. August 2006)

*AW: Karoline am 03.09.2006*

Mannomann, ich kann da aber wirklich nichts für, ärlisch :m !!!


----------



## worker_one (31. August 2006)

*AW: Karoline am 03.09.2006*



Marcel1409 schrieb:


> Mannomann, ich kann da aber wirklich nichts für, ärlisch :m !!!



Du siehst die Seuche aber auch förmlich an....:q:q:m

PS.: Würde gerne mit fahren, aber die Regierung hackte mir dann Finger ab.|uhoh:


----------



## Carptigers (31. August 2006)

*AW: Karoline am 03.09.2006*

Schade wäre gerne mitgekommen, aber meine "Chefin" haut mir eine rein, wenn ich drei Wochenenden hintereinander nach HH fahre. ;-)


----------



## sunny (31. August 2006)

*AW: Karoline am 03.09.2006*

Marci, was ist denn, wenn du die Personzahl nicht zusammen bekommst? Kostet das dann für jeden Teilnehmer nen zweier mehr?

Schick mir bitte per PN mal deine Handy-Nr. . Wenn es wieder so windig wird wie bei uns die letzten Tage, rufe ich dich den Abend vorher vorsichthalber lieber an, ob es überhaupt losgeht.

Hab nämlich keine große Lust 50,00 Euronen Sprit umsonst zu verfahren.


----------



## Katze_01 (31. August 2006)

*AW: Karoline am 03.09.2006*

Moin

Nur mal an Rande:

@Havkat

hier wird ja Übersensibel reagiert!!!

Auch smileys wollen "gelesen" werden.


----------



## Trophybass2008 (31. August 2006)

*AW: Karoline am 03.09.2006*

ist das wetter den passend für Dorsch??
Sonntag,
03.09.2006                     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










                                                                                                         Wetterzustand:
                        Temperatur:
                        Niederschlag?:                                                                                                                     leichter Regen
                                                15 °C
                        80 %                                                                                                leichter Regen- schauer
                                                17 °C
                        70 %                                                                                                Regen- schauer
                                                17 °C
                        70 %                                                                                Min / Max:                     14 / 18 °C


----------



## der Berufsfischer (31. August 2006)

*AW: Karoline am 03.09.2006*

.....


----------



## Yupii (31. August 2006)

*AW: Karoline am 03.09.2006*



Marcel1409 schrieb:


> Mannomann, ich kann da aber wirklich nichts für, ärlisch :m !!!


hör auf zu heucheln:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Yupii (31. August 2006)

*AW: Karoline am 03.09.2006*



sunny schrieb:


> Marci, was ist denn, wenn du die Personzahl nicht zusammen bekommst? Kostet das dann für jeden Teilnehmer nen zweier mehr?
> 
> Schick mir bitte per PN mal deine Handy-Nr. . Wenn es wieder so windig wird wie bei uns die letzten Tage, rufe ich dich den Abend vorher vorsichthalber lieber an, ob es überhaupt losgeht.
> 
> Hab nämlich keine große Lust 50,00 Euronen Sprit umsonst zu verfahren.


Was bist Du denn für einer;+:q
Wo hast Du so stange geleckt???
Ich dachte, Du hast heute noch Urlaub. Oder hast Du Dir heimlich in der Zwischenzeit einen eigenen PC zugelegt? Kann aber bei Deinem weltbekannten Geiz gar nicht sein.


----------



## Katze_01 (31. August 2006)

*AW: Karoline am 03.09.2006*



Marcel1409 schrieb:


> Mannomann, ich kann da aber wirklich nichts für, ärlisch :m !!!


 

Du bist schuld,

Du bist schuld,

Marcy du weißt doch:

Einer ist immer der looser!


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (31. August 2006)

*AW: Karoline am 03.09.2006*

Mannomann Jungs!!! Wat geht denn hier ab????
Naja, iss ja auch egal, da ich eh schon DABEI bin!!! Also bis Sonntag Marci!!! Und schick noch´n paar liebe Grüsse an den Wettergott....


----------



## Marcel1409 (31. August 2006)

*AW: Karoline am 03.09.2006*

Hy DJ:m ,

nicht vergessen : Um 6.30 Uhr gehts schon los, also bitte so gegen 6.15 Uhr da sein, ok?!


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (31. August 2006)

*AW: Karoline am 03.09.2006*



Marcel1409 schrieb:


> Hy DJ:m ,
> 
> nicht vergessen : Um 6.30 Uhr gehts schon los, also bitte so gegen 6.15 Uhr da sein, ok?!


 
Na Logenzack mien Jung|wavey: :q 
Da wir ja eh von Samstag auf Sonntag auf Fehmarn "nächtigen":#2: #g :#2:  und auch noch dieses## ##:q ... wird sowieso nicht soviel mit schlaf sein... Da können wir uns auch schon um 4 ins Taxi setzen und eben nach HH rüberjuckeln... Also, WIR WERDEN PÜNKTLICH DA SEIN!!!!:q 
Freu mich schon wie|jump: ...


----------



## Yupii (1. September 2006)

*AW: Karoline am 03.09.2006*



worker_one schrieb:


> Du siehst die Seuche aber auch förmlich an....:q:q:m
> 
> PS.: Würde gerne mit fahren, aber die Regierung hackte mir dann Finger ab.|uhoh:


ääh, ich glaube, Dir wird dann was anderes abgehackt|supergri Du musst ja jetzt erstmal in den nächsten Wochen Deinen jungehelichen Pflichten nachkommen


----------



## worker_one (1. September 2006)

*AW: Karoline am 03.09.2006*

Attagge!!!! http://www.anglerboard.de/board/[UR...ml/images/smilies/love/loving.gif[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## Micky (1. September 2006)

*AW: Karoline am 03.09.2006*



worker_one schrieb:


> Attagge!!!!



*LOVEBOAT REVIVAL ???
*
Na dann viel Spaß... |rolleyes


----------



## Timmy4903 (1. September 2006)

*AW: Karoline am 03.09.2006*



havkat schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> 
> @Micky
> ...


 
So, als Boardbenutzer möchte ich gerne mal wissen, wo in dem Gesagten bitte eine Provokation abzulesen ist??? Und ich verlange eine ausführliche Erklärung!!! Sonst hat man ja Angst hier überhaupt was reinzuschreiben!

Provokant wäre es z.B. wenn ich auf die völlig falsch gesetzten Kommata rumreiten würde. Mach ich aber nicht.


----------



## Katze_01 (1. September 2006)

*AW: Karoline am 03.09.2006*



Timmy4903 schrieb:


> So, als Boardbenutzer möchte ich gerne mal wissen, wo in dem Gesagten bitte eine Provokation abzulesen ist??? Und ich verlange eine ausführliche Erklärung!!! Sonst hat man ja Angst hier überhaupt was reinzuschreiben!
> 
> Provokant wäre es z.B. wenn ich auf die völlig falsch gesetzten Kommata rumreiten würde. Mach ich aber nicht.


 
Ich bin mal auf den Kommentar gespannt, 
wenn einer kommt,

ich mein,

so als Gemeiner User und interessierter des Geschehens.


----------



## Timmy4903 (1. September 2006)

*AW: Karoline am 03.09.2006*

*Folgender Inhalt sollte einem Mod ja durchaus bekannt sein:*
Der Einfachkeit halber werde ich mein Kommentar in fett einfügen!

*§ 5 Verhaltensregeln* 
(1) Bei der Erstellung von Themen als auch bei jeder anderen Stellungnahme im Anglerboard sind Beiträge verboten, die strafbewehrt sind oder sonst gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen.*Nachvollziehbar, aber von Micky nicht gemacht* Insbesondere sind Beiträge und Themen verboten die: 
a) beleidigend *nicht er hat einen User als WARMDUSCHER bezeichnet
*b) belästigend *wüsste nicht wo
*c) verleumderisch *in keinster Weise
*d) haßerregend* nein
*e) obszön *nein
*f) sexuell orientiert *wollen wir nicht hoffen
*g) jugendgefährdend *nein
*h) rassistisch *nein
*i) menschenverachtend *also bitte!!!
*sind.
(2) Politische Themen sind, soweit sie nicht in unmittelbaren Zusammenhang mit dem Angeln stehen, verboten. *Keine politischen Inhalte bei dem Kommentar enthalten
*(3) Mitglieder, welche die unter Abs. 1 und 2 genannten Verhaltensregeln verletzen, werden im Regelfall zunächst abgemahnt. *AHA, und wofür nun die Abmahnung von Micky??? 
*(4) Bei besonderes eklatanten Verstößen kann der Betreiber den Nutzer ohne eine vorherige Abmahnung von einer weiteren Nutzung des Anglerboards ausschließen. 
(5) Neben der boardinternen Sanktionierung in Form eines Ausschlusses werden strafbewehrte Verstöße gegen dieses Boardregeln zur Anzeige gebracht. 
(6) Auch außerhalb des Anglerboards haben die Nutzer jegliche Handlungen zu unterlassen, welche die Reputation des Anglerboards gefährden, Verstöße können mit dem Ausschluß des Nutzers geahndet werden. 


*So,  mit diesem Auszug aus den AGB des Anglerboardes bin ich nun gespannt auf den Kommentar des Moderators, in dem er seine ausgesprochene Verwahnung erklärt. Mir platzt die Hutschnur, wenn willkürliche Abmahungen ausgesprochen werden, die sich anhand geltender Regln nicht halten können.*


----------



## Platte (1. September 2006)

*AW: Karoline am 03.09.2006*

Hi Timmy|good: 
Es wurde heute schon ein anderer Traid aufgemacht, worauf ich auch geantwortet habe, was aber angeblich nicht zum Thema gehörte obwohl das Thema *Verwarnungen* heist. leider bekahm ich auch keine Antwort darauf. Hier noch mal mein Posting dazu obwohl ich glaube das es keine Antwort geben wird.

Zitat:
Zitat von *Micky* 

 
_*NUR HIER UND HEUTE:*_

_Ich bin jetzt mal ganz UNEIGENNÜTZIG und gebe MEISTBIETEND meinen (meinem subjektiven Empfinden nach zu UNRECHT) bekommenen Verwarnungspunkt ab. #h _

_Der Meistbietende erhält zudem mein mühsam zusammengestelltes AB-Handbuch "Punkte sammeln - Leicht gemacht" #6_


Also, zu Deinem Fall würde ich mal sagen ist dir dein Punkt zu unrecht vergeben wurden, weil der ander User keine Ruhe geben wollte.|uhoh: 
Ich finde es sehr Merkwürdig das einfach ein rundumschlag gemacht wurde nur um Ruhe haben zu wollen.#c 
Desweiteren wurde der ander betroffene User 2 mal verwarnt für seine gereitzten überzogenen Kommentare nach dem er seine Verwarnung kassierte ( was auch völlig I.O.war ) aber bei Micky gab es so etwas nicht und er bekam den Rundumschlag einfach frei Haus, weil er ihn anscheinend Provoziert haben sollte.
Also Jungs, sollte mal einer aus der Bahn gleiten bloß nichts dazu schreiben. Es könnte Punkte geben#q 
Nichts für ungut liebe Mods, aber Ihr solltet doch mal etwas sensibler an die Sache rangehen.

Gruß platte


----------



## Torskfisk (1. September 2006)

*AW: Karoline am 03.09.2006*

PROVOKATION???????????
Wenn der reine Hinweis auf einen anderen Thread und danach eine sehr sachliche Einlassung stattfindet??? Tschuldigung aber dann sollten wir wirklich demnächst auf kein Posting mehr eingehen, könnt ja ne Provokation sein, sorry aber da hast du Havkat, absolut daneben gegriffen.
Pauschal Bestrafungen sollten doch unterbleiben und etwas differenzierter das Ganze betrachtet werden.


----------



## Marcel1409 (2. September 2006)

*AW: Karoline am 03.09.2006*

Mal ne kurze Fragen ZUM THEMA!!!!

*Hat noch einer Bögge morgen mitzukommen?!*


----------



## Marcel1409 (2. September 2006)

*AW: Karoline am 03.09.2006*

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Achtung Achtung!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

@ Sunny und Dorschjäger

Die Tour morgen fällt aus!!! Hab eben mit Heiko telefoniert, 6 - 7 in Böhe 8 :v :v :v ...


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (2. September 2006)

*AW: Karoline am 03.09.2006*



Marcel1409 schrieb:


> *!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Achtung Achtung!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> @ Sunny und Dorschjäger
> 
> Die Tour morgen fällt aus!!! Hab eben mit Heiko telefoniert, 6 - 7 in Böhe 8 :v :v :v ...




Marcel,Du WEICHEI.......|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


Der  STF  :g


----------



## Marcel1409 (2. September 2006)

*AW: Karoline am 03.09.2006*

Hat jemand zufällig die Tel Nummern von Sunny und Dorschjäger?! Bitte als PN an mich weiterleiten, danke!!!


----------



## Timmy4903 (2. September 2006)

*AW: Karoline am 03.09.2006*

Dann hatte Loddar doch recht mit seinen 8bft (war er doch,oder?)!!! Hör auf die Weisheit des Alters, wenn sie zu Dir spricht, mein Bester|supergri


----------



## Micky (2. September 2006)

*AW: Karoline am 03.09.2006*

Vernünftige Entscheidung !!!

Sag Bescheid, wenn die Tour neu angesetzt wird... (Sunny #h )


----------



## Agalatze (2. September 2006)

*AW: Karoline am 03.09.2006*



Timmy4903 schrieb:


> *Folgender Inhalt sollte einem Mod ja durchaus bekannt sein:*
> Der Einfachkeit halber werde ich mein Kommentar in fett einfügen!
> 
> *§ 5 Verhaltensregeln*
> ...


 
VOLLTREFFER #6 

10

9

8

7

6

5

4

3

2

1

0

versenkt !!!

kein wunder, dass hier keiner mehr etwas zu sagt !
nicht sauber das verhalten für eine verwarnung seitens der mods


----------



## Sailfisch (2. September 2006)

*AW: Karoline am 03.09.2006*

Das Wort insbesondere deutet an, daß es sich nur um eine exemplarische, aber nicht abschließende Aufzählung handelt. Das wird der Problematik geschuldet, daß man nicht jeden Einzelfall in die Regeln aufnehmen kann.
Insofern sind auch "allgemein" provozierende Beiträge von dieser Vorschrift erfaßt. Für den einzlnen Moderator verbleibt immer eine Einschätzungsprärogative.


----------



## Klaus S. (2. September 2006)

*AW: Karoline am 03.09.2006*



Sailfisch schrieb:


> *Einschätzungsprärogative*.


 
Alter Falter...  hast das Wort aus der Bildzeitung :m


----------



## Platte (3. September 2006)

*AW: Karoline am 03.09.2006*

Kannst du das alles bitte mal übersetzen Sail?


----------



## Sailfisch (3. September 2006)

*AW: Karoline am 03.09.2006*

Einschätzungsspielraum.


----------



## Katze_01 (3. September 2006)

*AW: Karoline am 03.09.2006*



Sailfisch schrieb:


> Das Wort insbesondere deutet an, daß es sich nur um eine exemplarische, aber nicht abschließende Aufzählung handelt. Das wird der Problematik geschuldet, daß man nicht jeden Einzelfall in die Regeln aufnehmen kann.
> Insofern sind auch "allgemein" provozierende Beiträge von dieser Vorschrift erfaßt. Für den einzlnen Moderator verbleibt immer eine Einschätzungsprärogative.


 

Tja, für mich als gemeinen User ist das:

Willkür


----------



## sunny (4. September 2006)

*AW: Karoline am 03.09.2006*

Wat ne Grütze. Hatte natürlich nicht mehr ins Board geguckt und nicht gesehen, dass die Tour ausfällt. Fünf andere auch nicht. So standen wir denn da und wussten von garnienichts#c . Da aber keine weiteren Angler auftauchten und auch kein Käptn zu sehen war, dämmerte uns schnell, dass die Tour nicht stattfinden würde. Man hatte ich ne Ader. 

Zwei Leutchens sind dann auch bald wieder nach Hause gefahren. Daniel, seine Maus, Grobi und ich entschieden uns mit der Monika raus zu fahren. Komischerweise sind alle Schiffe rausgefahren, wieso die Karoline nicht |kopfkrat ?  

War letztendlich nen spassiger Tag. Daniel hatte 10 Dorsche, seine Maus 4 und eine Makrele, Grobi 5 und ich 3. Wobei ich den größten Dorsch gefangen habe und Tagessieger wurde |supergri . 

Ganz besonders möchte ich hier das saubere Schiff und die Crew der Monika erwähnen. Sehr nett und hilfsbereit #6 #6 . Bin bestimmt nicht das letzte mal mit der Monika gefahren.


@Micky

Du hättest mich tatsächlich anrufen dürfen oder meine Nr. an Marcy weitergeben können |supergri  |splat2: . Das kostet dich mindestens ein bis drei Kaltschorlen.

@Marcy

Ich schick dir per PN meine Handy-Nr. damit das nicht wieder passieren kann. 

Und vielleicht sollte der Käpt'n beim nächsten mal wenigstens noch ne Nachricht ans Brett nageln. Dann ist man zwar immer noch umsonst hochgefahren, weiß aber wenigstens Bescheid.


----------



## Micky (4. September 2006)

*AW: Karoline am 03.09.2006*

@ Sunny: Ich hab leider auch erst Abends wieder ins Board geschaut, und zwischen 10Uhr nochwas und 23Uhr nochwas hätte ich schon gedacht, dass jemand (Yupii) Deine Nummer weitergibt - WER AHNT DENN SOWAS???

1-*3* Kaltschalen? Oller Trommler, Du kapitulierst doch schon nach einer Flasche...


----------



## sunny (4. September 2006)

*AW: Karoline am 03.09.2006*

Micky, war ja auch nicht böse gemeint :m . Hab ja nur nach nem Grund gesucht, um dich zum Ausgeben der Kaltgetränke zu nötigen.

Ist eben dumm gelaufen. Aber wenn man da so blöd rumsteht und von nichts weiß, kocht einem im ersten Moment schon der Kessel. 

Letztendlich ist ja alles gut ausgegangen. Wir sind zum Fischen rausgekommen, haben gefangen und Spass gehabt. Was will man mehr?


----------



## sunny (4. September 2006)

*AW: Karoline am 03.09.2006*



Micky schrieb:


> Sag Bescheid, wenn die Tour neu angesetzt wird... (Sunny #h )



Vor November geht bei mir garnichts mehr. Na mal sehen, ob und ggf. wann es noch einen neuen Termin gibt.


----------



## Yupii (4. September 2006)

*AW: Karoline am 03.09.2006*



Micky schrieb:


> @ Sunny: Ich hab leider auch erst Abends wieder ins Board geschaut, und zwischen 10Uhr nochwas und 23Uhr nochwas hätte ich schon gedacht, dass jemand (Yupii) Deine Nummer weitergibt - WER AHNT DENN SOWAS???


ei, vorsicht
das war hart an der Grenze
ich war auch nur kurz hier und habe eigentlich gedacht, Tante Mary hat seine Teleniernummer. Er hat mich leider drüben zu spät gefragt#c


----------



## Carptigers (4. September 2006)

*AW: Karoline am 03.09.2006*



sunny schrieb:


> . Komischerweise sind alle Schiffe rausgefahren, wieso die Karoline nicht |kopfkrat ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sunny (4. September 2006)

*AW: Karoline am 03.09.2006*



Carptigers schrieb:


> sunny schrieb:
> 
> 
> > . Komischerweise sind alle Schiffe rausgefahren, wieso die Karoline nicht |kopfkrat ?
> ...


----------



## Carptigers (4. September 2006)

*AW: Karoline am 03.09.2006*

Ja mit dem Wind ist immer so ne Sache... Aber ich sage , lieber so , als wenn alle hochgefahren wären und ihr hättet einen vorn latz gekriegt |rolleyes  .

Sind mal bei 6 durch die Brücke , abends dann 8 aus West und wir mitten rein in die Wellen im Sund..:v  Dar war nichts mit Quer zur Welle fahren. Die Karoline ist vorne fast komplett in die Wellen getaucht . Stand oben bei Heiko im Führerhaus. Die Gischt ist übers ganze Boot rüber....


----------



## Marcel1409 (4. September 2006)

*AW: Karoline am 03.09.2006*

@ Sunny & Dorschjäger


Sorry das es so ätzend gelaufen ist, hab wirklich alles versucht euch noch zu erreichen. Heiko hat mich Samstag morgen angerufen und meinte es hat kein Zweck... Aber jetzt hab ich ja deine Nummer, muss nur noch die von D##J :m !!! Falls Ihr nochmal mit mir rausfahren wollt  ...


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (4. September 2006)

*AW: Karoline am 03.09.2006*



Carptigers schrieb:


> Denke mal das lag daran , dass Heiko euch eigentlich nur was gutes tun wollte!!! 6-7 , dann gehts immer unter der Brücke durch... Weist ja wies da ist....


 
Das ist soooo nicht ganz richtig, wir hatten ne 6-7 aus Süd/West.... Da kann man auch ganz prima in die Hohwachter Bucht ausweichen... Sind bis zum Schiessgebiet gefahren, da war auch bester Landschutz... Westwind heisst also nicht automatisch Brücke...



> @ Sunny & Dorschjäger
> 
> 
> Sorry das es so ätzend gelaufen ist, hab wirklich alles versucht euch noch zu erreichen. Heiko hat mich Samstag morgen angerufen und meinte es hat kein Zweck... Aber jetzt hab ich ja deine Nummer, muss nur noch die von D##J :m !!! Falls Ihr nochmal mit mir rausfahren wollt  ...


 
He Marci#h !!!
Mach Dir ma nicht so ne Rübe um die gecancelte Tour## !!! Das Wetter war echt hart an der Grenze. Jens von der Monika meinte auch das Sie am Samstag noch ne 8 für Sonntag angesagt hatten... Wir haben auch bis zum aktuellsten Seewetterbericht um 0720 gewartet. Erst dann kam die Gewissheit das es "nur" ne 7 wird und wir überhaupt auslaufen können...
Und NA LOGENZACK machen wir nochmal ne Tour mit Dir, wenn denn eine anliegt... Meine Handynummer hast Du dann auch gleich per PN...


----------



## sunny (5. September 2006)

*AW: Karoline am 03.09.2006*



Marcel1409 schrieb:


> Sorry das es so ätzend gelaufen ist, hab wirklich alles versucht euch noch zu erreichen. Heiko hat mich Samstag morgen angerufen und meinte es hat kein Zweck... Aber jetzt hab ich ja deine Nummer, muss nur noch die von D##J :m !!! Falls Ihr nochmal mit mir rausfahren wollt  ...



Einmal versuche ich es noch. Aber nur, wenn ich bis Mittags im Heck und dann in der Spitze angeln darf  |supergri .


----------



## Yupii (5. September 2006)

*AW: Karoline am 03.09.2006*



sunny schrieb:


> Einmal versuche ich es noch. Aber nur, wenn ich bis Mittags im Heck und dann in der Spitze angeln darf  |supergri .


das ist doch mal wieder Perlen vor die Säue werfen ( darf ich das hier ohne gesperrt zu werden, überhaupt schreiben???):q
Zeig erst mal am 23., dass Du es verdient hast, solch einen Platz zu bekommen. Wenns genauso läuft, wie beim letzten gemeinsamen Forellenangeln,  kannste gleich  an Land bleiben, ist billiger:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## sunny (5. September 2006)

*AW: Karoline am 03.09.2006*

Ich brauche ja die guten Plätze, um überhaupt mit den anderen mithalten zu können |supergri .


----------



## Platte (5. September 2006)

*AW: Karoline am 03.09.2006*

Also ich muss hier mal ein dickes Lob an Heiko ausprechen.#6 
Ich finde es toll, wenn man gebucht hat und am Vorabend anruft und aufgrund der Wettervorhersagen angesagt wird oder es einen Freigestellt wird die Tour zu känzeln.
Ich selber habe es schon einige male ganz anders erlebt.
Vollcharter 200km Anreise mit Bus. Wettervorhersage 9-10 in Boen 11. Anruf beim Skipper am Vorabend: Nein wir fahren raus!!! Wird schon nicht so schlimm. Morgens 150km mit Bus gefahren dann Anruf: Tour fällt aus wg. des Wetters.#d 
Die kosten für den Bus hätten wir uns sparen können.#q 
Andere Male 7-8 Voraussage "Nein kommt, wir fahren"
Dort dann angekommen hatten wir auch 7-8 und Tour viel aus. Klasse.:c 
Ist leider die beste Möglichkeit der Skipper um eventuell Geld zu verdienen, was ich allerdings auch verstehen kann.
Das Wetter kann man leider nicht voraussagen und da finde ich es Prima wenn ein Skipper am Vorabend die Tour absagt. 
Er macht es bestimmt nicht gerne, da er wohl lieber die Möglichkeit des Auslaufens und Geldverdienens in Betracht zieht als gleich einen vertanen Tag in den Büchern zu notieren.
Daher Hut ab vor solchen Skippern.
Gibt es leider zu selten

LG Platte


----------



## BennyO (5. September 2006)

*AW: Karoline am 03.09.2006*

Scheint ja so als wäre ein kleines Missgeschick passiert. Freut mich aber trotzdem das du einen schönen Tag auf der Monika hattest. Zum Schiff brauch man nicht viel sagen einafch nur TOP.


Gruß Benny


----------



## Micky (6. September 2006)

*AW: Karoline am 03.09.2006*



sunny schrieb:


> Ich brauche ja die guten Plätze, um überhaupt mit den anderen mithalten zu können |supergri .


 
Anglerische Defizite sind durch positive Platzwahl auch kaum aufzufangen... |rolleyes (schnellweglauf) |supergri


----------



## sunny (6. September 2006)

*AW: Karoline am 03.09.2006*

Einmal verwarnt worden zu sein reicht dir wohl nicht, was?

Da die Smilies nicht gewertet werden, sehe da ne versteckte Provokation drin |krach: |supergri . Kann da mal einer was gegen machen (und ebenfalls schnell wech)?



Ich sehe schon, zum nächsten Kuddertörn, den wir zusammen durchziehen #g , sollten wir uns mit nem Taxi bringen lassen.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (6. September 2006)

*AW: Karoline am 03.09.2006*



Micky schrieb:


> Anglerische Defizite sind durch positive Platzwahl auch kaum aufzufangen... |rolleyes (schnellweglauf) |supergri


 
Wo der Micky recht hat, hat er recht|supergri  |supergri ...
Ich sach nur... ständig in der Andrift gestanden und trotzdem nur 3Stk gezogen... Das nennt man wohl anglerische Defizite|supergri |supergri ... (nu aber ganz tief duck und schnell weglauf)...


----------



## sunny (6. September 2006)

*AW: Karoline am 03.09.2006*

Ich gehöre eben auch zu denen, die die Wahrheit nicht abkönnen. Also muss ioch doch was dagegen sagen  .

Zu meiner Entschuldigung, es war das erste mal, dass ich gejiggt haben. Muss wohl noch an meiner technik feilen bzw. mir erst einmal eine aneignen |supergri .

Aber immerhin habe ich den größten Fisch des Tages gefangen.

So und jetzt gehe in den Keller ne Runde :c , weil ihr immer so gemein zu mir seid.

PS:
Dorschjaeger75 spar schon mal für den 23.09. damit du das wieder gut machen kannst.


----------



## Yupii (6. September 2006)

*AW: Karoline am 03.09.2006*



sunny schrieb:


> Zu meiner Entschuldigung, es war das erste mal, dass ich gejiggt haben. Muss wohl noch an meiner technik feilen bzw. mir erst einmal eine aneignen |supergri .
> PS:
> Dorschjaeger75 spar schon mal für den 23.09. damit du das wieder gut machen kannst.



Wie willst Du als Grobmotoriker die Feinheiten des Jiggen erlernen#c
Und hör auf zu quengeln, sonst kann es passieren, dass Du übers Wasser laufen musst|supergri


----------



## big mama (6. September 2006)

*AW: Karoline am 03.09.2006*

Wat ist denn nu mit nem neuen Termin ??

Hätten auch Interesse an einer Chartertour mit Heiko ( dem einzigen GUTEN Kapitain in HH !!).

big mama


----------



## Micky (7. September 2006)

*AW: Karoline am 03.09.2006*



Yupii schrieb:


> Wie willst Du als Grobmotoriker die Feinheiten des Jiggen erlernen#c


 












*@ Sunny:* Wir warten auf Dein Statement !!! :m


----------



## Wulli (7. September 2006)

*AW: Karoline am 03.09.2006*

Moin,

nun lasst doch mal den Sunny in Ruhe!  Wenn Ihr immer so auf ihm ruhackt, dann bekommt er noch eine depressive Phase!|uhoh:   Und dann erholt er sich nachher bis zum 28.10. nicht!!

Stellt sich dann nämlich für Coasthunter und mich die Frage:

Auf wem sollen wir denn rumhacken, wenn nicht auf Sunny, wo er doch so ein dankbares Opfer ist:m   |supergri 

(nochschnellerweglaufundnichtumdreh....)

Wulli


----------

